# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  أكرم مطلوب في الدوري الفرنسي

## العكادي

*دخل حارس مرمى المنتخب الوطني ونادي المريخ اكرم الهادي سليم ضمن اللاعبين المرشحين بقوة للانتقال للدوريات الاوروبية من المونديال الافريقي بعد المستوى الرفيع الذي قدمه مع صقور الجديان في مباراتي انغولا وبوركينافاسو حيث قام وكيل لاعبين فرنسي بمقابلة السيد أسامة عطا المنان أمين مال الاتحاد العام واستفسره عن حارس مرمى المنتخب وعمره والنادي الذي يلعب في صفوفه... والى أي مدى يمكن ان يتنازل عنه حتى ينتقل للاحتراف في الدوري الفرنسي.. وجاءت كل اجابات المشرف على المنتخب لتدعم خطوات احتراف اكرم في الدوري الفرنسي حيث يتوقع ان يتلقى اللاعب وناديه عرضاً جدياً لخوض تجربة احترافية في الدوري الفرنسي حيث لفتت قناة الجزيرة في نشراتها للمستوى المتميز لهذا الحارس ورغبة وكلاء اللاعبين في نقله للاحتراف بالدوريات الاوروبية.
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
Akram Al-Hadi called for professionalism in French League national team goalkeeper entered and Akram Al-Hadi Salim Club Merrikh  in players candidates strongly to move European patrols of African World Cup after his senior level with Al-Jidian hawks in inspired by Angola, Burkina Faso, where a French agent players meet Mr. Osama Atta Al-Manan Treasurer General Union and ask (about) him on goalkeeper coach and old club who plays in its ranks and to what extent can even move waives for professionalism in the French League. Each was elected supervisor answers support professionally Akram steps in French League where player is expected to receive a presentation and Nadia serious professional experience in the French League with Al-Jazeera drew in publications for the outstanding level of the guard and the desire of players agents move to professionalism in European journals.

و هذه أول خطوة احترافية للاعب أكرم الهادي حارس المنتخب السوداني و نادي المريخ للإحتراف في الدوري الفرنسي ...بالتوفيق لأكرم الهادي و لجميع اللاعبين السودانيين للإحتراف في الدوريات الأوروبية .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ده يعني ان اكرم هو اهم لاعب في النتخب السوداني حاليا
ولاعزاء للمتعصبين والمتحيزين من ادارة اتحاد واعلام ازرق بغيض وجمهور فلتان
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*بكل   صراحه   هل   يوجد   فى   السودان   لاعب   يستحق   الأحتراف   فى  أوربا   ؟؟؟   وبالرغم   من  ذلك   نتمنى    لجبل   الجليد    التوفيق
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*بالتوفيق لاكرم
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*بالتوفيق لاكرم
*

----------


## كورينا

*فرنسا عديل كدهـ
ياخي لعيبتنا ديل ما بتنفع معاهم الأخبار الزي دي
بكرة الواحد يجيك ماشي في الشارع بيتضرع
ويقول ليك انا مافي أحسن مني
ياخي انا اوربا كلها جارية وراي
وبعدين حبة الكورة العندو كلها تروح شمار في خبر مرقه

ذكرني هذا الخبر موسى الزومة 
من ما سمع إنو في فريق فرنسي عايز يسجلوا بعدها ما شم العافية

عموماً نتمنى التوفيق لجبل الجليد (اكرم الهادي سليم)
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*بالتوفيق لأكرمو الأن نتمنى أن نسمع رأى الذين كانو يعارضون ضم أكرم للمريخ فنيا .
*

----------


## ezzeo

*والله ان صح هذا الخبر معناه قد بدأنا فى الطريق الصواب اتمنى ان تتحقق هذه الخطوة التى تضعنا فى الطريق الصحيح فى دنيا الكبار فى كرة القدم ...ولا شئ سوى ماااااااااااااااااذدا ... ماااااااااااااااااااااااذدا ...ماااااااااااااااااااذدا ..ابن المريخ ..طايوووووووقة .. ايووووووب الكرة  السودانية ...
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*التوفيق لاكرم الهادى سليم 
اجتهاد فردى واثبات للذات وسط لاعبى الصفراب فى ظل ترصد مازدا للاعبى الزعيم قاده للتالق 
نتمنى له التالق والنجاح فى مباراة زامبيا لو السيد مازدا ما غير رابه واختار المعز
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*صدقوني لو مازدا سمع الكلام ده اكرم تاني ما يدقها 
*

----------


## سامرين

*بالتوفيق لحارسنا الهمام اكرم.ونتمنى ان تكتمل هذه الخطوه ونرى اكرم يمثل السودان والمريخ خير تمثيل.
*

----------


## ود الشامي

*بالتوفيق لنجومنا في الدوريات الاخري
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*بالتوفيق بوفون الكره السودانيه واتمني من مجلس امريخ اطلاق صراحه واعتقد ان الحضري بعد احداث مصر ممكن يرجع المريخ ويكون في الاحتياطي بعد ايهاب ويس  الامين
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الحارس العملاق اكرم لاعب به كل المواصفات التي تؤهله للاحتراف لافضل الاندية العالمية
يجب تسهيل عمليةاحترافه حتى يستفيد هو وناديه والمنتخب واتمنى ان نرى لاعباً سودانياً بالدوريات الاوروبية 
هنالك دول ليس لها مستوى كروي افضل منا ولكن لها لاعبين متواجدين بالاندية الاوروبية الكبيرة
*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*أكرم حارس ممتاز ولكن الإحتراف إنتظام وضبط وإلتزام وإحترام للموهبة وصبر وإجتهاد وتطوير للمستوى كمان وكمان وعموما نتمنى فعلاً ذلك لأكرم وغيره من اللاعبين وما التوفيق الامن عند الله
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*موفق باذن الله 
*

----------

